

Why running the White House Web site on Drupal is a political disaster - dionidium
http://slate.com/id/2233719

======
superchink
This article is nothing more than weakly supported anti-Drupal propaganda.
Don't waste your time. It's almost as if an editor asked the writer for a
piece to counter all the positive press the switch to Drupal has been getting.

------
rizzn
I'm sorry, but I agree with almost everything in this post. Not to start a
platform war or anything, but Drupal seems like the best CMS in the world
until you figure out that you can do it all in half the time using Wordpress.

